# Handlebar



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Saw one somewhere, can't remember where. Steel, moto style, lots of sweep and rise, thoughts? Looking for recommendations.


----------



## lpt1 (Sep 16, 2009)

May be Nitto B352 CrMo (aka Albatross), or Surly Open Bar (also made by Nitto, I guess) - there are many others, but all in alu.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Aluminum would work as well. Looking for 2-3 " of rise with a 15-20 degree sweep. Slim pickins.


----------



## OhNooo (Jan 20, 2007)

Groovy Luv Handles have the sweep you want, but only 1" of rise. You would need a riser stem to get the elevation you seek. The ones I have are Steel, but I think he's only building Ti now.

LUV Handles


----------



## rcnute (Jul 31, 2006)

I think Dimension make some bars like that.

Ryan


----------



## christian69 (Mar 8, 2014)

This

Oddity Cycles: Oddmone'


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Good leads, thanks.


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

I would talk to Burnsey at Oddity or Todd over at Moonmen. Those Foco guys are all about the klunk bars.

Cheers.


----------



## OddBurnsey (Sep 6, 2017)

leeboh said:


> Saw one somewhere, can't remember where. Steel, moto style, lots of sweep and rise, thoughts? Looking for recommendations.


Might have seen our Razorbar on Bikepacking.com

I can get you taken care of. Touch base, lets get something going for you!

Burnsey
Oddity Cycles
816-812-8598
[email protected]


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

https://surlybikes.com/parts/handlebars/sunrise_handlebar


----------



## stb (Jul 1, 2011)

leeboh said:


> Aluminum would work as well. Looking for 2-3 " of rise with a 15-20 degree sweep. Slim pickins.


SQlab 311 (high)
16 degree sweep, 50 mm rise, 5 degree upsweep.

SQlab: "The backsweep largely stems from the motocross arena where a similar backsweep and upsweep is custom."

A bit pricey for aluminum, but they suit me perfectly, so I was willing to pay.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Bikepacking.com just did a review on this.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

^^^ Got it, thanks.


----------

